# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MARMITAS

## INSEGE

*LA MARMITA* es una olla de metal cubierta con una tapa totalmente ajustada, ambas fabricadas en acero inoxidable con acabado sanitario, la marmita sirve para calentar en forma indirecta diferentes tipos de mezcla, con la finalidad de acelerar los procesos de cocción, mezcla y homogenizacion.   Se utiliza generalmente para la elaboración de alimentos, jales, pastas, salsas, etc. y ademas se utilizan en las industrias farmacéuticas.   TIPO: -Marmita fijas -Marmitas volcables   *ADICIONAL:* -Sistema de agitador: Para los procesos que impliquen la homogenización, se acondiciona paletas de acero inoxidable que gira gracias a un motorreductor a una velocidad adecuada al producto.   MARMITA INSEGE VENTA.jpg   Temas similares: MARMITAS - ALAMBIQUES - DESPULPADORAS Precio Especial MARMITAS - ALAMBIQUES - DESPULPADORAS Precio Especial

----------

